# ***OFFICIAL*** Nick Diaz VS Scott Smith Pre/Post Fight Discussion Thread



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your fight discussion in regards to Nick Diaz facing Scott Smith in this thread. All threads made sourcing or regarding this particular fight will be merged into this one.*


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I like both there styles, so its hard to route for or against either. Only question is if Nick will take it to the ground, if so, he's got this. But I think the fight will take place in the clinch for the majority.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I just think thtat Nick is on a roll and I eee this being a stikefest that suits both fine but I lie Nicks stand-up better and if it went to the ground I'd love to see Nick finish him with another gogo.....:thumb02:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I swing off of Nick's nuts on a regular basis, hope to see him take it.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

When is the fight?


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

June 6 on Showtime.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

I think Diaz will win, Smith has a good striking game but I think Diaz is more well rounded and has a good ground game and decent boxing. I dont think Smith will KO Diaz.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

This will be a much closer fight than Diaz/Shamrock, I have no doubt. Smith has fought at higher weight classes in the past and has a great chin, plus is still a young guy with a lot in the gas tank.

Gotta go with my boy though. Diaz is just getting better and better and I think he will take Smith to a decision victory, assuming smith's skin holds itself together.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Just think nick will use that jab to out point smith......:thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Nick by reach and angles. He'll outbox him, stun him and finish him.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I never say Smith is finished til the fight's over, can't wait to see another fight and this one with Diaz's boxing like you said meets Smith's chin.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This is going to be a hell of a fight, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Nick's striking is better. WAR DIAZ!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I just think thtat Nick is on a roll and I eee this being a stikefest that suits both fine but I lie Nicks stand-up better and if it went to the ground I'd love to see Nick finish him with another gogo.....:thumb02:


Omg, we're agreeing on a fight?!?!

Yeah man, I've been a huge fan of Diaz since I started watching MMA. I think he should take this fight to the ground, but his stand up seems so solid right now. I can see him peppering and frustrating Smith from a distance. He will get tagged a few times though. Diaz gets confident quite a bit and pays for it.

But good luck finishing Diaz. Even someone who hits as hard as smith, I don't think he could KO Diaz unless Diaz stuck his chin out and closed his eyes.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Diaz will loose*

I hate to say it but I think Smith is going to knock Diaz back down to welterweight cause Diaz is not a middleweight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I hate to say it but I think Smith is going to knock Diaz back down to welterweight cause Diaz is not a middleweight.


possibly by decision, less likely, a cut- but there is zero chance smith will finish him. imho smith is only barely a middleweight himself, he looks like he cuts no weight at all although they are both listed at 6'0", i think nick is a little taller.

diaz will demoralize smith with his chin and constant peppering, and smith will find himself bewildered and at the losing end of a decision. i gotta say though, diaz showed new finishing power against shammy and if he comes into this fight with that same power he will TKO smith.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lawler and Diaz*

Well when you consider the fact that Robby Lawler lost to Diaz at welterweight, things become a little more interesting with the main event tonight.


----------



## MMAflag (Jun 6, 2009)

*official mma flag **first viewing at strikeforce show***

MMA fans, its also exciting to announce that the Official MMA Flag will be carried in the ring by "Iron" Mike Whitehead vs Kevin "Monster" Randleman. This is the first time it has been viewed on Strikeforce. Whitehead spent weeks oversees in Iraq and Korea supporting our military. To support the troops, he will be entering the ring with a U.S.A. flag on one side and the Official MMA Flag on the other.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

never seen anyone who likes to get punched in the face as much as Smith - he brings rope a dope to a new level


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Can you belive the heart of Scott Smith??? Damm.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Omg, we're agreeing on a fight?!?!
> 
> Yeah man, I've been a huge fan of Diaz since I started watching MMA. I think he should take this fight to the ground, but his stand up seems so solid right now. I can see him peppering and frustrating Smith from a distance. He will get tagged a few times though. Diaz gets confident quite a bit and pays for it.
> 
> But good luck finishing Diaz. Even someone who hits as hard as smith, I don't think he could KO Diaz unless Diaz stuck his chin out and closed his eyes.


 
Just follow my lead Grasshopper....:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Those relentless punches were too much for Smith's chin tonight, for damn sure.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I think people may be a little off when they say Lawler would beat Diaz in a rematch because he has improved a lot. I know styles make fights but Lawler had trouble with Smith while Diaz pretty much dominated him. I think Diaz vs. Lawler 2 would be a close fight and I might even pick Diaz to win again if it happens.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> Those relentless punches were too much for Smith's chin tonight, for damn sure.


seemed if he may have suffered some sort of rib injury too


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> I think people may be a little off when they say Lawler would beat Diaz in a rematch because he has improved a lot. I know styles make fights but Lawler had trouble with Smith while Diaz pretty much dominated him. I think Diaz vs. Lawler 2 would be a close fight and I might even pick Diaz to win again if it happens.



Lets see if Lawler can handle Shields ground game tonite


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I like Scott Smith a lot but his greatest downfall is defending against bodyshots. Every time he gets punched in the body he just folds. Nick Diaz was a monster with his punches though, I doubt many people would be able to stand up to those barrages.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Man, I was hoping for a Smith comeback KO. That headkick was about the closest thing though.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Damn... I guess Diaz _can_ be a middleweight, after all.

I don't know how he'll hold up against a wrestler, but he's making a believer of me, after all.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Lookin forward to these easy points 



HexRei said:


> possibly by decision, less likely, a cut- but there is zero chance smith will finish him. imho smith is only barely a middleweight himself, he looks like he cuts no weight at all although they are both listed at 6'0", i think nick is a little taller.
> 
> diaz will demoralize smith with his chin and constant peppering, and smith will find himself bewildered and at the losing end of a decision. i gotta say though, diaz showed new finishing power against shammy and if he comes into this fight with that same power he will TKO smith.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Diaz at middleweight*

I guess with this win we can expect to see Diaz in one or two more fights at middleweight/180 catchweight before he returns to welterweight. Partially out of the fact that he wants to avoid fighting fellow teammate Jake Shields.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That was one of the most entertaining fights I've seen in awhile! Either Smith has a hard head or Diaz has weak, but effective punches that just wears down people inch by inch. Oh man that was funny...his head must be ringing. 

Stockton represent...


----------



## betii (Feb 1, 2008)

*Nick Diaz: "I would like to fight some Kelly Pavliks"*



> "If they would pay me enough money, I would like to fight some Kelly Pavliks and Jermain Taylors. I'm ready. I'm in better shape. I work harder than them as far as I'm concerned. I fight more often than they do...I think I have a really good shot," stated mixed martial artist Nick Diaz as he talked about his wiallingness to face some of boxing's best fighters inside the ring. Check it out!


*NICK DIAZ: "I WOULD LIKE TO FIGHT SOME KELLY PAVLIKS AND JERMAIN TAYLORS"*


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

*Nick Diaz: I'm Not Playing Games*

Post Smith fight interview with Nick being his bad ass self.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-xaluE3pK0


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey it is all about money and if he could get a big pay day away from MMA, I say more power to him.

I know he also said he would like to fight Roy Jones Jr. I think Diaz could hang with alot of the top guys in boxing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Diaz boxing*

I have to agree that Diaz's boxing does help alot. But if he were to go against a solid wrestler or better jui-jutsu guy then he would probably loose. And that doesn't include Shamrock cause he is past his prime.


----------



## betii (Feb 1, 2008)

*Cesar Gracie: "We would put Nick at light heavy"*

New Cesar Gracie interview. 



> On Nick Diaz and his future plans...
> 
> "We’ll probably have him go back to welterweight again unless Strikeforce has something for him at middleweight. I know he wants to go back and fight at welterweight."
> 
> ...


More on Nick and Nate Diaz, Jake Shields and Gilbert Melendez in the full interview: 

*CESAR GRACIE: "IF SOMETHING BIG CAME ALONG, WE WOULD PUT HIM AT LIGHT HEAVY!"*


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

There is a serious misconception about Nick's boxing and its effectiveness. He doesn't want to actually try and trade with brawlers in the sense that many fans want him to do. Unlike Smith, Diaz is okay with moving in and out, peppering his opponents with strikes from weird angles at a rapid pace.

He doesn't need that (and perhaps doesn't have) that one punch KO power, but it's not something that's obviously holding him back. You're limited to your own physical and mental abilities inside the cage, and Nick is simply doing what he knows he can do.

If he doesn't have an Anderson Silva type of KO, it doesn't matter, as he's out striking his opponents any way.


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

Good stuff.

Nick has said in the past that he'd fight anyone, regardless of weight class. If an interesting fight came along that he could make some money on, then you damn well better believe he's interested.

Since Strikeforce's WW and MW divisions are rather lackluster - and Nick won't fight teammates - then it should be interesting to see what SF has planned for him.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

He's going to get the occasional KO, anyway, as in the Lawler fight, because he hits his opponents so often and because his style prompts them to come forward and try to close the distance.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I watch this guy strike, and I wonder, how the hell is he hurting people?? His punches don't seem to have anything behind them, and they look like mere slaps...but somehow, it works.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nick seems to have his game on .. Id like to see how it matches up with guys in the ufc these days.. Its one thing to be a superstar outside the ufc.. But alot of guys have troubles bringing that into the octagon.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Please let him come to the UFC and fight Machida better yet let Lesnar donkey kong his ass, I dont think I could possibly hate a fighter more than Nick Diaz.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Its easy to see why a lot of folks would hate nick diaz for his attitude, but there is no denying this guys talent. I think taking fights at lhw is a pretty big stretch for a guy his size, but i do think that he could compete with just about anyone at middleweight or under if he improves his wrestling. He has very solid jiu jitsu and unconventional top notch striking. Im like the guy as a fighter and he comes out more impressive with every fight. I wouldnt bet against him unless it was against a top five fighter in a weight class.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Even slaps work!*

Well you gotta admit that if a guy is cosistently slapping you its going to get to you to. Diaz was just jabbing Smith the whole time but it was working. It you do something consistantly its going to wear that person down both physically and mentally!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

lightheavy? maybe a BJJ clinic with Babalu?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Nick needs to settle into a few fights before such a big jump.


----------



## KnockedTFO! (Feb 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Please let him come to the UFC and fight Machida better yet let Lesnar donkey kong his ass, I dont think I could possibly hate a fighter more than Nick Diaz.


Yeah everyone dogs & hates on Rashad when he show boats in fights... but Nick diaz is even worst!! he's disrespectful before fights..acts like a punk kid...and show boats all the time in the ring... I'd love for him to come to the UFC so he could get his head knocked off when he does that stupid hand raising sh!t in the cage whiling striking...Nick is good alright but only against guys past their primes(Frank Shamrock), one dementional fighters(Scott smith), and undersized fighters(Gomi). But wait didnt his orbital bone got cracked open by Gomi? lol Sorry to his fans but he's nothing special..his wins lately has been nothing but wins against less than stellar opponents which is nothing to be proud of... Strikeforce should get Noons & him at it gain so he could get schooled on how to really "box" "again"..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Noons in boxing*

Well Noons is in boxing at the moment. After he is done with that he'll return to Strikeforce and most likely fight at lightweight. But another catchweight fight probably wouldn't be a bad idea. Grudgematch Diaz versus Noons 2, that would be a good match!


----------



## quvocabrones (Jun 14, 2009)

nick needs stay in one weight class and just dominate it ,get a title..... unless nick vs cung


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

quvo said:


> nick needs stay in one weight class and just dominate it ,get a title..... unless nick vs cung


its difficult for him to do that in EXC and now strikeforce though, as he is one of their biggest draws and a lot of the guys that could be matched with him are no-names. He is a bigger asset to them doing fights against other big-namers (read: ex-UFC) even if he has to go up or down a few pounds.



KnockedTFO! said:


> Yeah everyone dogs & hates on Rashad when he show boats in fights... but Nick diaz is even worst!! he's disrespectful before fights..acts like a punk kid...and show boats all the time in the ring... I'd love for him to come to the UFC so he could get his head knocked off when he does that stupid hand raising sh!t in the cage whiling striking...Nick is good alright but only against guys past their primes(Frank Shamrock), one dementional fighters(Scott smith), and undersized fighters(Gomi). But wait didnt his orbital bone got cracked open by Gomi? lol Sorry to his fans but he's nothing special..his wins lately has been nothing but wins against less than stellar opponents which is nothing to be proud of... Strikeforce should get Noons & him at it gain so he could get schooled on how to really "box" "again"..


LOL noons won on a cut, son. i firmly believe that if diaz' skin had been better able to hold itself together, he would have won that fight. and he doesn't cut nearly as much since his surgery, so i think next time around would be quite different.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I have to agree here. Noons was catching Nick, but Nick gets caught alot since he loves to stand and trade. The cut won the fight. K.J. would lost that fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Diaz VS Noons 2*

We just have to wait and see Noons return to MMA and have the two fight. Diaz has problems making 160 but I'm sure they can make a catchweight at 165 or just fight welterweight at 170.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

scar tissue is scar tissue but after the surgery diaz had, he will probably not cut as easily. they filed his bone down for christ sakes. i really hope they announce something for him REALLY soon.


----------

